# Nissan Almera not handling the road and skidded



## ch1984 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi

I have an 01 Almera, a few days ago i was going about 40km on a country road, wet surface and gentle enough bend on a slight decent and the car started to skid across the other side, luckily i was going slow, the brakes had no effect of course but i had just narrowly missed a jeep.


My question is, what could cause this to happen?


Perhaps there was an oil spill but in general it doesnt fel like it handles the road very well


It passed the nct in April so tracking should b fine, i got front wheels balanced a couple months ago.. front suspension is fine too.


I had been on pretty bumpy roads alot lately and wondering if all that could have damaged something


If i make a sharp turn the tension and resistance in the steering disappears and seems to go loose?!


I'm very confused, low on money and concerned about it happening again especially since it happed at a slow speed and i generally drive at thelimits etc


Looking forward to replies, any help greatly appreciated

Chantelle


----------

